# Christians and Halloween



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok guys got a question for ya! Me and my family do not do Halloween but every year I get the same old flak about how my kids are missing out on dressing up like Casper the ghost or any other Disney animation character. And I know as a kid I always celebrated Halloween and went to all the haunted houses but I was not saved either! It just seems totally of kilter while being a Christian that you would dress up like goblins or even the sickest thing on earth the Devil. Most of my Co-Workers that always look at me funny are probubly worldly people anyways and are not saved (However I do not know there relationship we Jesus so I can't judge them, not that I would) I'm just trying to see what other Christian people do in the situations as far as Holiday's go.... I will save Christmas for another topic.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Many churches have Fall Festivals instead with games the kids play for candy.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The kids have no idea about the origins of Halloween, so I just let them have fun. The only meaning of Halloween anymore is candy, costumes and goofing around. If I thought someone was out to "Devil" my kids on that day, it would stop.

I grew-up in a very strict Christian family and always trick-or-treated. I remember when I was a 7-8 years old that some of my friends were not allowed to trick-or-treat. I never understood why, and I don't think they did either, even when explained by their Christian parents.

With all that said, church is always a good place to be to celebrate any holiday to include Halloween.

We always teach heavily on the meaning of Christmas so that tradition in understoood. Halloween vs. Christmas, Jesus wins so far!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I trick or treated when I was a child like everyone else. We had no idea it had Pagan sources. If my parents would have known that they would not have allowed it. It was all fun and games and most of all candy! Today it seems to have a different tone and a darker side.

Here is a link from Focus on the Family (James Dobson) for his view.
http://family.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...WFyY2hfdGV4dD1oYWxsb3dlZW4!&p_li=&p_topview=1

I think friendly costumes, fall festivals, and fun should be the important thing. We should stay away from all kinds of evil. We as parents should stay true to our Christian convictions.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> The kids have no idea about the origins of Halloween, so I just let them have fun. The only meaning of Halloween anymore is candy, costumes and goofing around. If I thought someone was out to "Devil" my kids on that day, it would stop.
> 
> I grew-up in a very strict Christian family and always trick-or-treated. I remember when I was a 7-8 years old that some of my friends were not allowed to trick-or-treat. I never understood why, and I don't think they did either, even when explained by their Christian parents.
> 
> ...


Man do I have to disagree with you first sentence. The Bible says (Proverbs 22:6 Train a child in the way he should go, and when he is old he will not turn from it.) With that being said, If we start them out when they are young and not doing holidays out of tradition then later in life it is not an issue. Just because a child does not know what Halloween means that does not excuse us as parents not to teach them what is right. Our duty as parents are to teach them what is right, am I perfect or do I do everything that I am supposed to do as a parent absolutely not. But this is our charge from GOD to our kids Ephesians 6:1-4.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Let the kids have some fun!*

If you are totally against the holiday take the kids to a fall festival at your church or another Christian church that you can feel comfortable with.

I think you make it want you want, a kid in a Barney costume trick or treating is not anything but heart warming if you ask me.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> Man do I have to disagree with you first sentence. The Bible says (Proverbs 22:6 Train a child in the way he should go, and when he is old he will not turn from it.) With that being said, If we start them out when they are young and not doing holidays out of tradition then later in life it is not an issue. Just because a child does not know what Halloween means that does not excuse us as parents not to teach them what is right. Our duty as parents are to teach them what is right, am I perfect or do I do everything that I am supposed to do as a parent absolutely not. But this is our charge from GOD to our kids Ephesians 6:1-4.


I disagree with YOUR first sentance. Ask my kids the meaning of Halloween...blank stare. Meaning of Christmas...2 hour dissertation becasue they know.

I am guessing your kids are young and you are making their decisions, which you should, but at some point you will have discussions with them and they will be armed to the hilt. Pick your battles carefully.

If you think you can always impose your will, you will be disappointed. Your heart and faith are in the right place, just consider that in any great answer/solution, there is compromise.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I always went trick-or-treating as a child. It was a more innocent time back then. One could safely accept even candied apples, homemade brownies, etc. from neighbors. In my early 20's when I jumped into Jesus with both feet, I became sensitive to "devilish" things, and made a decision not to let my children go trick-or-treating. The oldest one was about 5 at that time. We still participated in giving treats to the children who knocked on our door, and I let our kids give out the candy. And I allowed them to have some candy, too.

Now, my kids are grown with kids of their own. My son's family doesn't participate in trick-or-treating, but take their children to a church fall festival where they wear costumes and have games, candy and fun. I've never been invited to participate in those activities with them. My daughter's family has a Halloween party at their home. Lots of costumed friends, food, and fun. For a short while after supper, the kiddos are taken out for supervised trick-or-treating in the immediate neighborhood. All return usually about 30 minutes later and the candy is inspected before allowing the kids to eat any of it. I'm always invited to my daughter's Halloween party. It's a time of loving fellowship with family and friends.

When I was young and first in love with Jesus, I knew it all. I could quote chapter and verse about how God expects us to behave. As I became older, I realized that I don't have a monopoly on the voice of God. He can speak to others equally as well as he speaks to me. I've learned that God holds me accountable only for my actions, and not the actions of others. That's quite a liberating concept.

Mrs. B


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I grew up celebrating Halloween. Then i had children and taught them the same. It was always a good excuse for me to have a party or attend a party. Lots of drinking and not really about the kiddos. After i gave my heart to The Lord, halloween just does not fit my NEW life. My Grandchildren when they are with me and Papa will be doing other things (no trick or treatin and all that) !! I have thought about this for a long time and i only know my personal conviction. I can not and will not judge others. Thats between you and God. I say no. I lied all those years to my children about Santa and Easter Bunny and witches and goblins, wondering how are they ever going to believe me about Jesus!! My ministry begins at home these days based on The Bible . God bless you all. HE will help you make the right choices, Just pray and ask. If you do decide to open your door on oct 31, please use it as a time to share the Love of Christ. The bible says for all of us to love thy neighbors as thyself...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Pretty sad that all "Holiday""Celebrations" have some sort of Paganism in them

Praising the Easter Bunny handing out candy instead of celebrating that Christ has risen

A fat man in a red suite giving presents vs celebrating the birth of Christ

Fall festivel/Harvest vs Winter Solstice vs Halloween vs Paganism..


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

We are doing "Trunk or Treat" at our Church, providing the kids of the church/neighborhood with a safe alternative to going door to door. Plus as we have all the families coming through our parking lot, its a great way to meet and invite people to attend church. 

I personally do not believe everyone who trick or treats or allows their kids to do so, are really "celebrating the meaning" of halloween. Just having fun dressing up and getting free candy.


----------



## Colonel William Travis (Aug 26, 2009)

Our church has been doing the same thing for a couple years now. Last year when it was on Wednesday, they wanted to cancel bible study but a few of us protested and said why not do both. They did and actually was glad that it happened that way. The day doesnt have the same meaning that it did when it was "celebrated" back in the day and most people dont even know the real reason for the evening. I know I'm in the mood for some caramel apples and pixie sticks!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

If your concern is for what the holiday "stands for" you might look into the other major holidays and see where they are rooted from. 

Halloween is only evil or devilish because one says it is. There is so much Paganism in Christianity and so many people dont even know it... 

I say this though... 

You do what your heart tells you is best for your children and follow your heart. No matter what decision you make, if it is heartfelt and with the best intentions, then you have done a GREAT job as a parent!

Good luck!! 

for those of you who do take the kids out...remember... Glowsticks are cheap... get those kids some!


----------

